# Fashions for the Babyboomers



## wasabi (Jul 25, 2005)

Many of us "Older Folks"  are quite confused about how we should present ourselves. We're unsure about the kind of image we are projecting and whether or not we are correct as we try to conform to current fashions. Despite what you may have seen on the streets, the following combinations DO NOT go together and should be avoided:

1. A nose ring and bifocals 
2. Spiked hair and bald spots 
3. A pierced tongue and dentures 
4. Miniskirts and support hose 
5. Ankle bracelets and corn pads 
6. Speedo's and cellulite 
7. A belly button ring and a gall bladder surgery scar 
8. Unbuttoned disco shirts and a heart monitor 
9. Midriff shirts and a midriff bulge 
10. Bikinis and liver spots 
11. Short shorts and varicose veins 
12. Inline skates and a walker
And last, but not least . . my personal favorite: 
13. Thongs and Depends

Please keep these basic guidelines foremost in your mind when you shop.


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 25, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> 13. Thongs and Depends



I'm going to have nightmares about that one!


----------



## jkath (Jul 25, 2005)

When I'm in my 80s, I want to try #12.


----------



## crewsk (Jul 25, 2005)

#5 could also be toe rings & corn pads!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 25, 2005)

NO COMMENT    

kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Jul 26, 2005)

LOL!  I've sent this on to some friends.  Thanks from all of us!


----------



## marmalady (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh, dear - I think I'd rather stick to my bell bottoms, granny glasses and paisley shirts!


----------



## wasabi (Jul 26, 2005)

Groovey, Marmalady. Peace and Love.


----------



## middie (Jul 26, 2005)

3. A pierced tongue and dentures 

so this means i have to take my ring out in 30 yrs ?


----------

